# Trip to Lowes today :-)



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Took the furkids on an outing today to Lowes Home Improvement. Couldnt resist snapping this shot of them in the buggy 









Weighed Gidget yesterday and she is now 24 ounces...growing like a weed!


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

How cute! No one cared that you brought them into the store? I've wanted to take Ellie into Walmart but I was afraid someone would yell at me


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh that's just too cute!!!  I bring Lilo to so many places with me, but never thought about putting her in the trolley.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Omgoodness!! How cute!  The boys are precious as ever, and I can't believe how much Gidget has grown! She's just blossoming up a storm! One lucky Mama with 3 gorgeous fur babies!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love it,bet it took you ages to get round that shop


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is too much! How great! 



Ellie's mom said:


> How cute! No one cared that you brought them into the store? I've wanted to take Ellie into Walmart but I was afraid someone would yell at me


I don't know about where you live, but here they are allowed i places like lowes and bass pro shop! Walmart - no! But I have seen people with them in all sorts of stores! Usually, they have them in their coat or a bag that looks like a giant handbag! Once I saw an older couple with one in the child's seat in a grocery store and it wasn't so small! But it was quiet and looked harmless! 

I couldn't take Angel in a store! First of all he isn't friendly! And he's weighs 9 lbs!! 

I love it when you can take your dog in a store!


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

That's cute, i've seen people take their chihuahuas into walmart undercover as it were in a bag but they were escourted out as soon as the managers realized there was a dog in their bag..There's only one store around here besides pet stores that you can dogs into and that's the farm store here in town. I looked for some stuff for Habby but they only had stuff for bigger dogs, except a few treats, that he seems to really like.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I've taken Stella into Lowes. She loves going shopping... as long as we keep moving and she doesn't have to be in a stinky old cart! lol Last time we were there she made friends with an adorable 2 yr old girl who kept repeating "Puppy!" and wanted to walk Stella around the store. It was too cute!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Our Lowe's always has dogs, sometimes off lead. I prefer the cart for my guys as it is a home improvement store therefore there are chemicals, etc... all over the floor so I like to be safe better than sorry ;-) I take my Great Dane out there also. I have tried Walmart and even though I do see people carrying large dogs through walmart on occasion and in carts, etc... they will not allow me, I always get caught and people are rude to me? Even under my jacket when Chibi was a baby :-( I used to take them in a bag or stroller into Ross, TJ Maxx, Best Buy, etc... also but havent in awhile. I had never tried Bass Pro Shops though. I will have to give that a go some times 

Gidget looks bigger in the photo than she actually looks to me. I will have to post a comparison shot with our remotes, etc... Most people yesterday didnt realize there were 3, LOL She hasnt changed but maybe by an inch with height and length. But still no where near as tiny as she was when we got her. Yes, we were stopped a lot for people to love on them but that is fine with me as it is great socialization


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute and I love taking mine there or Home Depot as it gets them use to noise


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Yoshismom said:


> Our Lowe's always has dogs, sometimes off lead. I prefer the cart for my guys as it is a home improvement store therefore there are chemicals, etc... all over the floor so I like to be safe better than sorry ;-) I take my Great Dane out there also. I have tried Walmart and even though I do see people carrying large dogs through walmart on occasion and in carts, etc... they will not allow me, I always get caught and people are rude to me? Even under my jacket when Chibi was a baby :-( I used to take them in a bag or stroller into Ross, TJ Maxx, Best Buy, etc... also but havent in awhile. I had never tried Bass Pro Shops though. I will have to give that a go some times
> 
> Gidget looks bigger in the photo than she actually looks to me. I will have to post a comparison shot with our remotes, etc... Most people yesterday didnt realize there were 3, LOL She hasnt changed but maybe by an inch with height and length. But still no where near as tiny as she was when we got her. Yes, we were stopped a lot for people to love on them but that is fine with me as it is great socialization


Oh believe me, I would much prefer she be in a cart. But she hates them, and I would rather she walk than hurt herself jumping out of the cart... 

It's funny how different (and bigger!) they can look in pictures, isn't it?! I have a couple from when Stella was about 6 months and she looks so much older! haha


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That is so adorable!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

How stinking adorable!!!!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Yoshismom said:


> Took the furkids on an outing today to Lowes Home Improvement. Couldnt resist snapping this shot of them in the buggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know you could take the dogs in a lowes. Where do you live?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I think Gidget is extremely tiny!!! They are so adorable! I love taking my babies out but I have been told in walmart there are no dogs allowed although I must admit I don't listen lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I love your three sweethearts! They are so precious. I love your new little baby. Such a tiny wee one with such an innocent face. :love5: I didn't know you could take dogs in Lowes either! That's pretty awesome. I'm sure they get lots of attention. Who could resist?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Very, very sweet picture. I take mine to Lowe's and Home Depot too. I actually went to Lowes one time specifically for laundry detergent (instead of running to Walmart) just so I could take Lady and Prince.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lowes doesn't sell food, so dogs are allowed. Walmart sells food, so it's against regulations to have animals where food is. 

That picture is adorable, but it would have been even cuter to see them in the kid buggy! LOl


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am in North Carolina and most Lowes and Home Depot's allow dogs.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

woodard2009 said:


> Lowes doesn't sell food, so dogs are allowed. Walmart sells food, so it's against regulations to have animals where food is.
> 
> That picture is adorable, but it would have been even cuter to see them in the kid buggy! LOl


Shawn always wants to put them in the kid buggy but it is soooo big and open in the front that I just worry about putting them in there. Maybe next time just for picture purposes ;-)


----------

